# Thinning shears--love em!



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I had to bite the bullet and buy something to help Ollie with the mats that he just recently got under his front legs (it's sweater season now). Tried picking them apart w/ fingers, conditioning, etc. Nothing was helping. They were tight again his skin, too. Didn't really want to try a dematting rake and figured the thinning scissors would come in handy in general grooming, not only mats. So....got some today and they work GREAT on getting out mats! Very little hair lost. Besides, the mats were under his arms so even if it doesn't look perfect you can't see it anyway. I'd recommend the thinning shears if you have stubborn mats!

I'm re-thinking letting his hair grow for the winter. It's only about 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 inches long and it's going to mat so easily because of his sweaters then I don't know...I'd rather have him bundled up and warm. Yesterday he was shivering he was so chilly! So I had to keep a sweater on him for most of the day...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have thinning shears - and I admit, I have no idea how to use them. (i'm human hair inept, so it has carried over to dogs as well).


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

The groomer that I use (when I use one) told me that she frequently shaves under the armpits to avoid the matting there. Midis is in full coat but she trimmed or shaved or whatever under his arms the last time I took him to her for a full grooming session and you can't even tell. It will just take longer for him to mat up under there again. 

Cyndi


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the shears, and your pooch? I dunnoif you tried but when the hair is moisturized its a lil less matting. I love the mink oil, smells darling..


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

thinning shears are used to trim coat on alternate teething and not 1 big chunk of it. The finer the thinning shears, the more subtle the cut will look like. Its not meant to cut short your maltese coat but rather to thins it so that the coat is thinner and easily brush and comb out.


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> thinning shears are used to trim coat on alternate teething and not 1 big chunk of it. The finer the thinning shears, the more subtle the cut will look like. Its not meant to cut short your maltese coat but rather to thins it so that the coat is thinner and easily brush and comb out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had that pictured in my mind, but you sure did clear that up. I have one of those in my house. Dunno if I can use it on Yoshi, it's for humans and may not be as sharp, its old.. I'll find out..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you use the thinning shears on the body, it gets a pretty good frizz going as it grows out. 

I find thinning shears useful for blending head/neck into body and legs into body.


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

An idea cuz Yosh hasd some neck to back hair that I wasn't digging, so I cut it a lil shorter which didn't help. It's more curly while the rest of him is a lil sraighter comparing its the same length(he's a cotton), can't wait till his hair gets longer..or outta transition.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a feeling that malteses only need to be trimmed a little and not really thin...because if the coat is heavy enuff, no matter how thick the coat is, it will be flatten down and straight. I use the thinning shears on other dogs especially the double coated 1s.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Well, I had to bite the bullet and buy something to help Ollie with the mats that he just recently got under his front legs (it's sweater season now). Tried picking them apart w/ fingers, conditioning, etc. Nothing was helping. They were tight again his skin, too. Didn't really want to try a dematting rake and figured the thinning scissors would come in handy in general grooming, not only mats. So....got some today and they work GREAT on getting out mats! Very little hair lost. Besides, the mats were under his arms so even if it doesn't look perfect you can't see it anyway. I'd recommend the thinning shears if you have stubborn mats!
> 
> I'm re-thinking letting his hair grow for the winter. It's only about 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 inches long and it's going to mat so easily because of his sweaters then I don't know...I'd rather have him bundled up and warm. Yesterday he was shivering he was so chilly! So I had to keep a sweater on him for most of the day...[/B]


Good trick - I'm glad you managed to get those pesky mats out - I also cut the 'arm pits' short and when I was taking them to the groomer, she would also shave the area, like you say, you can't even see it!

I hate to say it, but I would re-think the longer coat too, especially with your cold winters, and little Ollie will probably be needing a sweater more often than not. Perhaps you could go with a 'Cosy' cut?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Pam, 

I have thinning sheers too, I found them to be a good investment of $8.00. I use them to trim to feet and faces so it does look like I've done a terrible butcher job between haircuts. :brownbag: 

Izzy and Hemi both get their "pits shaved" so that they can wear clothes with out getting mats. The skin there is really tender so brushing the mats out can be painful. I'm sure Ollie will be greatfull. 

It always amazes me how much some dogs really appreciate clothing!!

Leslie


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry double post


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> Perhaps you could go with a 'Cosy' cut?[/B]


What's a 'Cosy Cut'?

Leslie


----------

